# Ego lilium convallium



## scribod

Hello dear members.
I am trying to find the meaning of this latin expression found under the statue of Notre Dame de Belval {Our Lady of Belval}.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Agró

_The full quote goes:

Ego flos campis_ _et lilium convallium_.

"I am the flower of the fields and *the lily of the deep valleys*".


----------



## scribod

Much grateful. Thank you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agró said:


> _The full quote goes:_
> 
> _Ego flos campis_ _et lilium convallium_.
> 
> "I am the flower of the fields and *the lily of the deep valleys*".


 Is this correct Latin without 'sum'? Can you drop the verb here?


----------



## Agró

Ben Jamin said:


> Is this correct Latin without 'sum'? Can you drop the verb here?



Thats a very frequent feature in Latin:

Ars longa (*est*), vita brevis (*est*).
Nihil novum sub sole (*est*).


----------



## Peano

I would give it a comma sign [ , ]:
"I, the flower of the fields and the lily of the deep valleys..."
(pretty narcissistic )

And the same with _Ars brevis_...: 
"Long art, brief life"


----------

